# New beginining



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

Suppllements i plan on using
R ala
v-12
Green tea
all the whey protein
mass maker by beverly -post workout drink 
EFAS as well
BCAAS
Stimualte before workout
i have started with about 3800 caloires 45 % protein, 35% carbs,
20% fats on training days

off days I will cut carbs in half 150-200 and knock out post workout drink and keep protein the same as well as fats. So bacailly the fats protein never change just carbs do. 

current diet
1 cup oatbran dry
1 scoop whey
1 TBSP FLAX
8 egg whites

1 can tuna
2 whole eggs
egg whites
med yam
1/2 cup of kidney beans 


2 chciken breasts
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
2 cups broccolo


pre workout meal 2-3 hours before workout
2 scoops all the whey protein
1 cup oatmeal dry 
1 TBSP flax

1/2 before workout
1 serving V-12
5 grams BCAAS
10 grams gltuemine


workout
20 grams BCAAS

when done
1 serving V-12
5 grams BCAAS
10 grams Glutemine
500 mgs ALA 


post workout
90 grams carbs 40 protein Mass maker
scooop of all the whey protein 25 grams 
wait an hour and a half

1 large chicken breast
1 cup of organic pasta (47 grams of carbs )
1 cup veggies

before bed western style olmet 
12 egg white olmlet
some ham
and 3 whole eggs 
veggies 

Goal is pure lean body mass
cardio 3 -4times a week days 1 HIT 2  longer duration, 1 inteval 30 minutes 

off days carbs drop by 20% 
cardio will be first thing in the monirng BUT NOT EMPTY STOMACH
BEFORE HIT PROTEIN/CARB MEAL 
BEFORE INTERVAL AND LONGER DURATION 20 grams whey and bcaas 

With help of GP I plan on staying at 6% at gaining lean body mass and little to no fat and increasing stregth 

Since there are alot of changes in my life getting ready to take place competing will not be untill a year or 2.  AS one gets older there are other priorities in ones life that take predecence over, but i will always live the lifestyle becuase it is a part of me.  Alot of doors are opening and i have not taken advantage of them in the past and I want to do things now I don;t regret not doing.  This will give me time to focus on specific people and helping them to reach my goals. Competing this year left a ba taste in my mouth and made me think about things.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2003)

Went through the same thing this past year.  Your posts have always been very inspiring to me and I was sorry to hear what had happened to you.  

Take time for yourself to do things you have always put aside, and maybe you'll find something you enjoy as much as bodybuilding.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

I will still post and don;t get me wrong and contribute just me personally i need to find my self .  This was the wake up call.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just did my first session of HIt in about 6 weeks and boy did it feel good. I even did it with out stimulants and having the carbs before  made a big difference thats for sure and it allowed me to push harder then I every tohugh possible.  I'm having a nastly rebound from not doing cardio and stopping all the fat burners all at once. I even trained last night with out EC stack and felt great.  After the HIT even though 15 nminutes I was sweating like a pig and still sweating 3 hours later o it does really kick up metabolisms i figure in about 2-3 weeks my body will be regular again.  I'm going through alot of depression right now and probably becuae of metaboltic lag and lack of low test levels from dieting on to low calories NEVER AGAIN. I will do more cardio and eat more MARK MY WORDS.  

Workout last night was descent but its been 3 weeks since i really had a true workout so i want be couting these another weel or so to really gauge.  I'm going to see what i can accomplish in 3-4 weeks getting back into things more so mentally.   I discovered eating to much oatmeal, oat bran must be making me retain aton o water so i'm going to swtich back to brown rice and groats and yams, granola as well, only have oatmeal once a day like a breakfast or preworkout.

I'm going to stick with more solid foods becuae they seem to sit better in my stomach vs the powders.   Going to add more olive oil in salads because it works just as good as a fiber.  Right now onc i get this blaot out of tummy i will feel so much better..

today i will tamper carbs by 3 pm and goto proteni and fats for final meals because my carb intake of 150 grams will have already been met for the day.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 21, 2003)

Its 530 am getting ready for am cardio feeling great
Just had my java, 1000 mg ALC, 10 grams glutemine, 15 grams whey protein and ready to hit the treadmill for 45 minutes.  Workout was very good last night very strong and felt really pumped. My body and mind is starting to back in swing of things.  Diet is very clean and caloires are roughly around 3200 and feeling good.  I think I got fat from the estrogen rebound from stoppping all the thermo, and being clean for almost 7 weeks and more so from stopping the armidex (anti estrogen) and then adding the creatine.  I have been taking tons of flax seeds to help off set the water from the estrogen rise.  So my main priority is to get my levels back in ck and I think I should harden up nice,  My stregnth is returning slowly because it has been a good while for not being full blown in the gym, plusI'm training throuigh a shoulder injury and just letting it heal becuase I got plenty of time to learn my body.  Figured carbs are going to stay around the 200 mark and protein at 2.0 times LBM and fats about .5 lb mass for my gaining phase.   MOst my carbs are arranged at 1/4 breafast and 1/2 post workout, 1/4 threough out the day time.  I think there is not need for preworkout carbs becuase CArbs are a stored thing and one can use alternative sources for fuel during a workout if need be (MCT oil be the best with protei shake)  I am a firm believer defeintely in post workout carbs when dieting becuase one has to replace glyocgen levels to stay full andworkouts not suffer.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 24, 2003)

saturday
lying leg curls  3 sets of 8 reps
stifflegged dead lifts  3 sets of 8 reps 
Standing leg curls 3 set of 8 
leg ext 3 set of 12 reps 
one legged leg preses 3 sets of 12 rep
squats 3 sets of 20-25 reps  315  OUCH 

can barely walk today


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

cuurent diet

8 egg white
2 whole
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 scoop protein
cinamona

2 cans tuna fish
1/2 cup oatbran
2 tsp flax
mustard

lunch 
5 oz chicken
3 oz yam
veggies

preworkout
1 scoop whey
1 scoop egg
6 oz yam

2 hour later
10 grams Glutemine

20 grams BCAAS -wworkout

50 grams whey isolate
10 grams glutemine
50-100 grams carbs depending on body part

1.5-2 hours later
6 oz hciken
4 egg whites
1 TBSP olive oil or 3 TBSP newmans dressing
Greens

before bed time
6 oz turkey burger 93% ff
stirr fried veggies in olive oil


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

wed back 3 sets of 6 reps  
bent over rows
315, 405,455
lat pull down close grips 
220, rack plus 25, rack pus 45
lat pull ups 
50 reps (took me 3 sets to get to)
Rowing machine - stretch set  3 sets 15-20 reps
cardio 20  minutes


----------



## jstar (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey Hardasnails 

Looks like you are well on your way. Your journal is very inspiring I look forward to reading it because you have already helped me a lot, especially with supplement advice. Keep it up!!!

Question for ya: what do you eat postworkout when you train then do cardio immediately after? How would the supps change in that meal? Thx.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

Martinis taste like shit - had first one other night

Did an hour cardio before dinner small protein
couldn't eat alot bc stomach is so shrunk and slammed 3000 mg ala and then took nap and came back 3 hours later had pumkin cheese cake, cheese cake, pumpkin pie, apple pie, and half a tub of my soy icecream.  
before bed I took super dieters and woke up back to normal and 2 lbs lighter : )


----------



## The_Eviscerator (Nov 29, 2003)

It all looks good bro... I just ordered Beverly International Glutamine Select + Bcaa ... and some OPtimum BCAA's... We will see if this makes a difference.  It seems to work for you so I gather I can't go wrong.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 29, 2003)

Nice to have you over here bro...any thing we can do to help you reach your goal please feel free to give a ring.  That is what we are here for to help each other reach our goals what ever they may be !!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 29, 2003)

Legs went good today but i think I need to keep a day off before so I am well rested becuase they are my main area I need to workon.  Eating has been very clean but still really feel flat I may up carbs alttle bit morepost workout becuase the Sans LOADED may be driving them in, but too much ALA with not nough carbs may make you feel flat.  I'm still very lean and stregnth in increasing alittle bit at a time. I'm doing 6 tribestan training days, with tons BCAAS before and during training

3 sets 6 reps after warm up 
Single lying leg curls
stabding leg curls
dumbell stiff legged bead lifts

leg extesntion  FAT BITCH LAST WAS ON ADDUCTOR MACHINE 
Adductor
one legged leg press
hacks
extesnions single leg hold at the top


----------



## The_Eviscerator (Nov 30, 2003)

HAN, how is the Tribestan working for you?  Have you noticed any thing significant?  Let me know.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 3, 2003)

chest 
incline bar bell 
295 for 6-8 rest push presses for 2 set with 2 negatives and 2 static reps (hold as long as how can at strongest point till you can not hold out any longer)

flat hammer presses
 3x 45 for 2 sets of 6-8

flat flyes with 2 seconds hold at bottom 3 second at top  70 x 6-8 reps

biceps
alternatiing dumbell curls 3 sets of 6-8 reps 60,65, 65
one arm precher dumbell curls on machine with 2 second strech 3 second hold at top for 3 sets of 6-8 reps
hammer curls 
3 sets 6-8 reps 40,45,50 with 2 second strecth 3 second hold at top 

I was so sore and so swolen from all the carbs people asked me the hell I have been doing past 2 days.  I think the increase of carbs with decrese with weights with more ehpasising on squeeze and holding made the differnce.  I'm official working in conjuctions with GP to make me bigger and more freakier then ever !!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 4, 2003)

Back 
rack pulls 
495 for 6
585 x 6 x 2

bent over rows
315 x 6 
405 x6 x2

Lat pull ups
BW +45 x6x 3  with 2 second pause at top OUCH !!


----------



## jstar (Dec 9, 2003)

How's it going Han ? I was just wondering how long are your cardio sessions, HIT vs long duration vs intervals and what type you do for each (running on the treadmill, the bike, etc). Thanks! <<<keep posting


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 9, 2003)

HIt 20 minutes, intervals 30 minutes, longer duration 45 minutes 

Longer duration before leg day usually interval, and HIT are Away from leg day becuase they can lead to over training


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 15, 2003)

u were still the best lookin one at the show! u shoulda won!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 18, 2003)

already up a few pounds and staying same body fat the.  The cardio with the extra caloires are the key plus with out getting to major detail simply using principles of carb tampering and making ephasis on the post workout meal 

caloires caluclated at 
430 from lean protein
330-350 carbs
110 grams of fat

majority of carbs are coming from post work out


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 18, 2003)

protein all together (everything included) topped of at 500g
carbs at 350g
fats 120 grams

tommorrow 
carbs 165
fats at 150 ( 4 TBSP olive oil, 3 TBSP flax)
protein at 440 
No shakes all solid food

5 grams  grams glutemine before EO meal 

since modifications i have been getting stronger by the day time my weight has jumped from around 205-211 and its been only a few days.  Been on low carbs for so long body needed a change

legs
lying leg culs
150x6x3

standing leg curls
110x 6x2
legpress
900 x6  (cake)
1100 x6 cakes
1300 x6 pretty easy as well

leg extenstons
200 x 6x 3

hack squats
10 plates for 6 x2 

Slammed 165 carbs in after wards and No bloating, no dizzy ness, no tired ness. I think i can handle more !! i filled right out and feel great.  Tommorow i will do cardio at 30-40 minutes in the morining after 5 grams glutemne, 400 mgs caffine, 400 mgs Greentea, 1000 mgs L carnitne. this will top of an carbs that may have gotten they have over washed.  My goal weight is 220 lean well I think i'm going to bump it to 225 !! tommorow i will see how my body responds to the higher fat intake and see if i am drier at night time.   

Workout day
meal 1 820 caloires
meal 2 740 caloires
meal 3 570
before workout
mea 4 600 
post workout 900
2 hours after workout  before bed 600 

cardio 30 -40 minutes 
non workout
meal 1 840
meal 2 670
meal 3 610
meal 4 600
meal 5 600
meal 6 600


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

did 30 minutes of cardio felt great from all the carbs and had tons of energy in the morning with only 200 mgs CAffine to get me going.  I sitting here at this freaken job and it really sucks I'm so stressed out from dealing with all the bull shit ...


----------



## atherjen (Dec 19, 2003)

this looks GREAT!!! very very well planend out and detailed! Ill be dropping by often!! 
Good luck!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

thank you jen,  I am working with "the natural wonder" Go pro and progressing faster then anticpated its been about 3 days.  Wacking in 165 grams of carbs jump started metabolsm more then i anticpated.  Going to add in digestive enzymes to help in assiluating food.  WE ARE WHAT WE ASSIMULTATE not what we eat.

Going back to my old school thought when I was at 5% in schooll and ripped. Meaning I used to do 150 -200 push ups, situps, leg raises 3 -4 times a night for like and hour while lsitening to the rock 4 sound track  .  and i was getting stronger and leaner at same time.  My conditioning was insane, but i was alot smaller version may be like 190, but i was realy in shape !!


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2003)

Just checking in to see how my latest and greatest protoge is doing! Freaking awesome it appears!

Watch out everyone cause HAN is going to freak people out come March and he will do so totally clean!! I am working closely with him and with my plan and his unbelievable dedication, discipline, drive, passion, and intensity HAN will reach new heights. He won't break barriers, he will SMASH THEM!

This is only the beginning my brother in iron!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm following a modfied version of GP's 6x3 training principle and it seems to be working good.  The no carbs before training I loved because I just think they do slow me down alot in my training, and i used fats as fuel and did not even feel bloated at all.  My body was just starving for those carbs after wards workout was only about an hour long so I wasn't to mentally drained.  Going to kick enzymes in full blast very soon so foods assimulation rate will be radicaly increased adn yes I will be completly clean NO ASSITANCE


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> The no carbs before training I loved because I just think they do slow me down alot in my training, and i used fats as fuel and did not even feel bloated at all.  My body was just starving for those carbs after wards workout



I would have to agree with you there bro-   I usually always have consumed about 50-60g of carbs (yams, or oatmeal) about 2 hours before training.   well, Since I switched to a protien/fat meal 2.5 hours before training and I have noticed a major difference.   Energy/strength levels are just the same, but i feel that my body will act like a huge sponge and soak up all the nutrients/carbs after training.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes, as long as you have carbs prior in the day time they will be used and then protein will be spared. Gh will be raised and insulin will be dropped which shifts you into using fats as fuels if you run out of carbs.  then wards you look to the insulin spike to drive nutrients into cell using high glycemic carbs (NO SUGAR) and no fat and moderate protein with a few inuslin mimic agents (LOADED by SANS - best)  and then wait an 1.5 hours and then go lower inuslin levels to go back into fat burning mode.


----------



## jstar (Dec 24, 2003)

Doing awesome Han!!! Where is your show March 5th? The Arnold????


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 24, 2003)

i'm going to meet j'bo and a few others for some photo shoot possibility.  Right now I am eating about 4300 calories a day on training days, But I may have IBS and can not go.  I don;t know if it is stress or what but i'm going to go get ck out next week becuase I can not stand it any longer and it is holding back my results.


----------



## gopro (Dec 24, 2003)

Hang in bro. It will all get taken care of and I will make any adjustment needed to keep you on track. You amazing potential SHALL BE REALIZED!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 25, 2003)

What a wonderful fucken chrsitmas just told I got no raise at work becuase I did not pass the test for my licening last year becuase the god damn computer shut down on me with 20 minutes to go and I ended up with 69% and I needed a 70% I appealed but they did not want to hear it , i spend majority day  it in bed and bathroom I was scared to eat anything becuase I was just getting bloated as hell.  I FUCKEN HATE LIFE ...A Month a go I was on top of the world Now I feel like a fat piece of shit.....


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 28, 2003)

I just crack 214 today, but just feeling totally blaoted probably from this infection in my stomach which is going to be taken carre of tommorrow at the doctors office.  I am back training with my old training partner and feel great.   I talked to a nurse and she told it was more an inflamation and possible infection in my intestinal track.  I was happy to hear that and not a blockerage !!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear your christmas was upset, hope your feeling better soon


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 28, 2003)

ONce I get this shit cleared up it is full tilt and no stopping me now !!   My eating is immacualte, but body isn;t absorpting the food even taking digestive enzymes. I have analuzed every thing and this is the conclusions I have came up with.  Its been eating at me for month or so and I'm to point where I can not take it any longer !!

Back 

lat pull downs to front
rack x 8
rack + 25 x8
rack plus 45 x8

seated row 3 phases
200 x 8 
250 x8 x 2

spyder machine x8 reps 
3 plates + 25
4 plate 
4 plates + 25   

lat pull ups
50 reps with in 3 sets

seated rowning machine wide just strecthing
 12 reps x 3 sets 

calves
seate calves 20 reps x 3 sets
standing calves 15 reps x 2 sets


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 28, 2003)

ur dedication has never ceased to amaze me, i think u rock and u can do this, u will be better soon, i just hope the same will be true for me..


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> What a wonderful fucken chrsitmas just told I got no raise at work becuase I did not pass the test for my licening last year becuase the god damn computer shut down on me with 20 minutes to go and I ended up with 69% and I needed a 70% I appealed but they did not want to hear it , i spend majority day  it in bed and bathroom I was scared to eat anything becuase I was just getting bloated as hell.  I FUCKEN HATE LIFE ...A Month a go I was on top of the world Now I feel like a fat piece of shit.....


trust me bro...u got it a lot better than i do right now..keep steping forward HAN..when's ur next comp?


----------



## gopro (Dec 28, 2003)

HAN, you KNOW this is just a small blip on the screen for you, right? I am in your corner (along with the rest of IM), and we all know you will overcome this and push on to bigger and better things. 

Once your body is back to normal function the protocol we have you on is going to make some major changes in your body..changes that is going to scare the shit out of those you will compete against!

First we get out of this whole, then we fill the whole...finally, we build a big ass mountain right on top and climb it!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm with you buddy...things just coming together and then this slight road block.  Well January is new year for me to make a major changes not just in my body but also my life.  I can not take my job any longer and I think the stress is a major contributing factor, plus being holidays season, loniless, doesn;t help.. But i am stronger and I will bounce back stronger.  I think I have a bacterial in fection because my stomach is super warm to the touch and that means infection and can be cured with antibiotics ..
plus worry about this is stressing me out as well trying to figure out what is going on with my body..


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 29, 2003)

Just came back from the doctors and there is no blockage which was the best news I heard.  But there is a lot of "build up" and TONS of gas causing the problem.  So in a few days I will be good with some slight modifications to diet (cutting oats and groats and gasey veggies )  should solve the problem..I am at peace finally


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

so happy to hear the news hon..  those jerks at your job dont deserve to have u around! btw when we hanging out again  (hopefully ill have leaned out a bit again by then lol)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

All i can say this gas is horrbile ! My poor co workers.  I swear there is a green cloud over my desk.  I guess I should have not eating 15 egg whites for breakfast


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

Here is the plan
Leg curls:  3-10
Standing Leg Curl:  3-10

Leg Extension:  3-10
Hack Squat 3-8
Leg Press 3-10
Squat 3-8 

No adductor machine since we broke it last time !!  LOL 
machine cable was not designed to hold 400 plus pounds lbs LOL

I know my partner is laughing becuase i have to walk on tippy toes my calves are killing me !! 

213 and much harder then previousl weeks still have to clear the muck out yet !!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well thats to jake my training partner I made enough noise to wake the dead.  I went in to  the bathroom and went to sit down and I missed and feel flat on my side.  It was kind of funny, but was very painful.  Diet is on target. and will have a a nice cheat meal about from 7 pm to ?  but i will just slam ALA and have some fiber pills before having my cheats (i know I'm sick),  january 1 st is balls to the wall for 2004 !!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 1, 2004)

for all serious bodybuilders it was time to put aside that part of our life and have fun for 4-5 hours.  I ate like shit drank and was feeling really good my one time a year.  all the shit i ate my body just etabolismed it and speed me up even faster.  It was great.  Learned lesson don't be afriad to eat once in a while it will do your body good.  Reason why I fucked up last show was becuase I was scared to eat and actuall my body was set at a setpoint where it was doing more harm then good.  I learn by my mistakes and will not happen again in the future !! best type of diet advice I can give people is know how what food and how they react to your body and just diet distintively..


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 1, 2004)

AS of 5 pm today there is no more fucking around I am on a mission and it will be completed that I vow to my self even if it means getting up at 430 am to goto the gym and do cardo so i can shove more meal down my throat !! TIME TO PUT ALL EXCUSES ASIDE AND HAMMER DOWN IN 2004 ~~


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2004)

I've been reading your journal and am glad that you took time to enjoy the New Year!  I think for alot of us it's balls to the wall in many areas!  I start marathon training very soon and it will be a challenge trying to maintain my muscle in the process!  But I do know that we CAN do anything that we set our minds to!  So here it goes....

Good luck to you!


----------



## gopro (Jan 4, 2004)

You are a true gentleman HAN. I cannot thank you enough for starting that thread about me over at Mayhem. That was truly incredible of you.

Helping you reach your best ever condition will be a great pleasure, and meeting you in person at the Arnold will be an honor.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 19, 2004)

Just when things couldn't get any worse.  I slipped on the ice today and landed flat on my back.  and alli heard was a loud pop in my lower back.  I can barely bend down to put on my shoes.  WTF next?


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Just when things couldn't get any worse.  I slipped on the ice today and landed flat on my back.  and alli heard was a loud pop in my lower back.  I can barely bend down to put on my shoes.  WTF next?



Dude...if you lived in Fl there wouldn't BE any ice...why do you think I moved!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by The_Eviscerator *_
> It all looks good bro... I just ordered Beverly International Glutamine Select + Bcaa ... and some OPtimum BCAA's... We will see if this makes a difference.  It seems to work for you so I gather I can't go wrong.



eww i tried that stuff, it doesnt dissolve very well does it n i think it tastes gross, thats just me.....im sure it does. also u should try Beverly Internationals Mass Aminos. theyve really helped me, getting bigger and maintaining muscle


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 6, 2004)

*o yea!*

ur awesome! keep up the good work!


----------

